# Christkind



## Encolpius

Hello, here is a nice article about the gift-bringer. 
The Christkind (German "Christ-child", pronounced [ˈkʁɪstkɪnt]) is the traditional Christmas gift-bringer in Germany, the Czech Republic, Croatia, Austria, Italy, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Portugal, Switzerland, Slovakia, Hungary, France, *Upper-Silesia in Poland*....
What do you call it in Upper Silesian? (or maybe Polish)
Is there any Polish equivalent? 
Thanks.


----------



## jasio

Dzieciątko. 
http://katowice.gazeta.pl/katowice/..._na_Slasku_prezenty_przynosi_Dzieciatko_.html
http://www.mmsilesia.pl/artykul/boz...prezenty-pod-choinke,3026364,art,t,id,tm.html


----------



## marco_2

Of course it varies depending on the region: in my family it was _Aniołek _(= a little angel), in Greater Poland (Wielkopolska) it is _Gwiazdor _(= Starman?), perhaps there are other equivalents in Poland.


----------



## jasio

marco_2 said:


> Of course it varies depending on the region: in my family it was _Aniołek _(= a little angel), in Greater Poland (Wielkopolska) it is _Gwiazdor _(= Starman?), perhaps there are other equivalents in Poland.


I'm familiar with those names, indeed. However I did not think that - unlike _Dzieciątko_ - they could be equivalents of _Christkind_. Perhaps _Aniołek_ could do as well, but judging from a description, _Gwiazdor_ would rather not. It's a completely different character.


----------



## marco_2

jasio said:


> I'm familiar with those names, indeed. However I did not think that - unlike _Dzieciątko_ - they could be equivalents of _Christkind_. Perhaps _Aniołek_ could do as well, but judging from a description, _Gwiazdor_ would rather not. It's a completely different character.



I only meant that they are equivalents of Christmas gift-bringers, not their nature (appearance?). Besides, I have no idea what _Gwiazdor _looks like.


----------



## jasio

marco_2 said:


> I only meant that they are equivalents of Christmas gift-bringers, not their nature (appearance?). Besides, I have no idea what _Gwiazdor _looks like.


I only meant that they *were* equivalents of Christmas gift-bringers. I have no idea *how* _Gwiazdor _looks like. 
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwiazdor


----------



## marco_2

jasio said:


> I only meant that they *were* equivalents of Christmas gift-bringers. I have no idea *how* (?) _Gwiazdor _looks like.
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwiazdor



You are right as far as the sequence of tenses is concerned, but I've never seen Gwiazdor, so I don't know WHAT he looks like. If I had seen him before and he had changed his appearance, I could ask: _How does he look _(without "like") _now? _


----------



## Ben Jamin

"Gwiazdor" looks nowadays exactly like Coca Cola's Santa Claus. This name has been popular in Pomorze in older times. He doesn't, however, look like Brad Pitt.


----------



## Encolpius

Wow, thank you friends. very interesting comments and articles.


----------



## Ben Jamin

My reply was coined for Polish speakers. I owe an explanation. Gwiazdor means today mainly a male movie or singer star.


----------

